# What can the boot menu help me do?



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I have been hearing alot about the boot menu and doing stuff from the boot menu. What is it and what does it do?

I use it to get to cwm on miui

I know I can flash mods in CPU settings but I don't know what they all mean?

And I know it is kinda a safety net (thanks goose) when on red M logo. If I were to get to the bootloop on M logo how do I get into boot menu?

And then what? Is there something I need to do before re- flashing and booting again?

I know these are kinda newb questions but just trying to learn and not sbf..lol

Thanks
Hobart


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Hobart said:


> I have been hearing alot about the boot menu and doing stuff from the boot menu. What is it and what does it do?
> 
> I use it to get to cwm on miui
> 
> ...


Boot menu just allows you to access CWM from an off-state. Something that literally every phone save Motorola's Blur-Machines has.
This is an awesome accomplishment...because if you can reach bootmenu...you can always wipe data/flash rom.zip rather than SBFing to get yourself up and running again.

The CPU tweaks have been discussed in quite a few threads...
But you can use the stock values + a different governor to start out.
Try smartassV2. It's great on the X.
You'll immediately notice better battery while sleeping.

You're looping at the M?
Can you access boot-menu?
Try pulling the battery...
And spamming the down volume button (tapping, not holding) and see if you get into it.
If not...you're pretty hosed.
You'll have to SBF.
If you can get in...wipe data/flash a rom.zip
Or restore a working nandroid if you have one (hopefully you do).

My Sig has a lot of relevant DX tutorials written into Noob-speak if you'd like a better tutorial or the basics.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Normally on the boot logo (red m) your led comes on and you hit Vol down and it comes up. I don't think I've ever been able to access it when I've been stuck at the m. Give it a try, but if it isn't working, dont even waste your time.. Just sbf...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

